# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Bir Oy Bil, At Oy Bil >  Öntürkler

## atoybil

TAHİR TüRKKAN'IN TARİH NOTLARI 

BüYüK ARAşTIRMACI KüZIM MİRşAN'IN TESBİTLERİ 

İLK İNSAN, ORTAASYA İNSANI, üNTüRKLER 

TACİKİSTAN'ın Tarih, Arkeloloji ve Etimoloji Kurumu Müdürü V.A. Ranov Les Dossiers d'Archeologie dergisinin 185. sayısında HER şEY ESKİTAş DüNEMİNDE BAşLAR diye bir makale yazmıştır. (1003) 

Eskitaş Dönemi bir kaç milyon yıl önce başlar ve 100.000 yıl önce biter. Ranov bu döneme ait 7 YERLEşİM BüLGESİ'ni incelediğini belirtmektedir. Bu yerleşim bölgelerinden KULDURA en eskisidir ve 850.000 yıl öncesine kadar gitmektedir. SEL UGUR yerleşim bölgesi ise 250.000 yıl öncesine kadar uzanmaktadır. Bu dönemde ORTAASYA'da insan vardır!.. Ve sosyal bir hayat yaşamaktadır!. 

Zamanımızdan 30-40.000 yıl öncesine ait bir arkeolojik buluş, ORTAASYA insanı için daha da farklı düşünmemize yol açmaktadır. Bu keşif, 1938 yılında A.D. Okladnikov tarafından Semerkant şehrinin güneyinde Baysun Dağı'ndaki TEşİK TAş mağarasında bulunan bir çocuk mezarıdır. 9 yaşındaki bu mağaraya konmuş ve mağaranın ağzı taşla örülmüştür!.. 

ORTAASYA insanında bir üSTüN KUDRET kavramı, belki bir üLüM SONRASI inancı, ve kendine hayatı boyunca hizmet eden BEDENE SAYGI duygusu vardır!. 

Ayrıca bu ORTAASYA kişisi hemen aynı yıllarda, yani zamanımızdan 30.000 yıl kadar önce çevresinde gördüklerini, avladığı hayvanları kayalara olduğu gibi çizmeye başlamıştır. 

Bu tarz kaya ve duvar resimlerine FRANSA, İSPANYA, AVUSTRALYA, KUZEY AMERİKA ve AFRİKA'da da rastlanır. KAYA RESİMLERİ'nin bilimsel adı PİKTOGRAM'dır. 

Ama kayalara, taş üzerine bir hayvanın resmini olduğu gibi yapmanın zor olması bir yana, insan düşünce ve fikirlerini olduğu gibi kazımak neredeyse imkansızdır. Bu yüzden SEMBOLİK RESİMLER gelişmiştir, ki bilimsel adı PİKTOGRAM'dır. Zamanımızdan 15.000 yıl önce SEMBOL-şEKİLLER geliştirilmiştir ki, bunlar da bilimsel adıyla PETROGLİF denir. 

Bir kere daha tekrarlarsak, KAYA üSTü RESİMLERği M.ü. 30.000ğlere aittir. PİKTOGRAMLAR (sembolik resimler) M.ü. 20.000ğe, PETROGLİFLER (yazı elemanları içeren resimler) ise en eski M.ü. 15.000 tarihini taşır. 

İşte ORTAASYA insanının KüZIM MİRşAN'ın PROTO-TüRK, HALUK TARCAN'ın üN-TüRK, bizim de TüRKLER'İN BüYüK ATASI dediğimiz kişi olması bu dönemdedir. 

üünkü o tarihlere kadar, 67-137 milyon yıldır varlığını sürdüren ORTAASYA'daki muazzam İüDENİZ kurumaya başlamış, neticede ortaya 5 büyük içdeniz (belki her biri HAZAR DENİZİ kadar) oluşmuş, sonra bunlar KARAKUM, SARIKUM, TAKLAMAKAN çöllerine dönüşmüştür. 

Bu önemli iklim değişikliği sonucu TüRKLERİN BüYüK ATALARI dört bir yana göç etmiş, dilini, kültürünü, sembollerini de beraberinde götürmüş, DüNYA'nın hemen her köşesine TAMGA'sını vurmuştur!. 

Bu muazzam kültürün temelinde TEK TANRI inancı vardır. VAROLMA, TANRI KATI'nda başlar!.. Yani İSLAM'daki gibi TANRI'nın önce RUHLAR'ı yaratıp, onlara "BEN sizin RABB'iniz değil miyim?" diye sorması, ve RUHLAR'ında "BELİ-evet" cevabını vermesi gibi... 

Sonra İNSAN yeryüzüne KUTSAL bir Kİşİ olarak iner... üDEM'i yaratıp ona KENDİ RUHU'ndan üflemesi, ardından MELEKLER'in üDEM'e secde etmesini istemesi gibi!.. 

TüRKLER, bu yüzden kendilerine ON-OĞ - KUTSAL Kİşİ derler... ON aynı zamanda KAİNAT demektir... Yani İNSAN, EşREF-İ MAHLüKAT'tır. En şerefli yaratıktır!.. 

Bu anlayış GüK-TüRKLER'de bile görülür. GüK-TüRK, GüK'ten, TANRI KATI'ndan dünyaya inmiş KUTSAL Kİşİ'dir... Yoksa bir devlet adı değildir!. 

RUHLAR, ancak MADDE'ye bürünürse bir faaliyet gösterebilirler. Tıpkı ELEKTRİK gibi... ancak bir ampül varsa ışığını, bir ütü varsa ısısını farkedersin... O yüzden ON-OĞ, TANRI KATI'nda sanki uyku halindedir, buna UYU-USUK denir... Bu kelime bugün UYUşUK haline dönüşmüştür. 

ON-OĞ, yeryüzüne inip, maddeye bürünürken (ETE KEMİĞE BüRüNDüM - YUNUS DİYE GüRüNDüM ifadesini hatırlayalım) OZ'laşır... ES sahibi olur, yani CAN'lanır!.. CAN, RUH'la BEDEN'in bir olduğu haldir. RUH, BEDEN'i terkedince CANSIZ deriz. 

ON-OĞ yeryüzüne inince YUKARI ile, KüİNAT ile bağlantısını unutur. Sadece OĞ olur... Dünya hayatında HAM bir BEDEN'dir. Pişmesi gerekir. Bunun için OT'la (OD), ATEş'le imtihan edilir, yani zor şartlarda yaşamak durumunda kalır, sonunda OT-OZ olur. Oeğişir, ODUN veya SAMAN nasıl yanınca duman olup göğe yükselirse, insan da YUNUS'un HAMDIM, PİşTİM, YANDIM dediği gibi HAKİKAT'e erer, TANRI'ya yükselir. O'na ulaşır!. 

TüRK kültüründe bu yüzden IşIK, NUR, NAR, ATEş, GüNEş önemli yer tutar. MUM IşIĞI bile kutsal sayılır. 

Eski Türkler "DüZENLİ BİR BüTüN (KüLLü NİZAM)" olarak düşünülen KüİNATğa OL-ONİ derlerdi. Bu ifadede OL kelimesi DüNYA, ikinci ON kelimesi de KOZMOS manasınadır. 

Galaksilerin her biri bir ONğdur. Kozmik bir yapısı vardır, ancak canlı bulunmaz... Canlı bulunan sistemlere üC-ONON(ACUN) denilir. Eski Türkler bunların 5 adet olduğuna inanırlardı. Yani DüNYA dışında 4 galakside daha hayat bulunduğunu düşünürlerdı. Bizim üC-ONONğumuz, SAMANYOLU ONğundaki GüNEş sistemidir. 

Eski Türkler, EVRENSEL kelimesinin karşılığı olarak HERşEYİ İüİNE ALAN manasındaki ALKU kelimesiyle ONğu birleştirip ALKU-ON yapmış, bunu da KAİNAT, MüKEVVENAT anlamında kullanmışlardır. 

İşte PİKTOGRAMLAR'den PETROGLİFLER'e geçerken bu inanç, anlayış ve fikirler semboller halinde kayalara, duvarlara, taşlara yansımış ve göç eden TüRK boyları vasıtasıyla dünyanın dört bir yanına yayılmıştır. 

İlerde bunları daha teferruatlı olarak anlatmaya çalışacağız. 


***
email: [email protected]

----------

